# Perianal mapping



## rrussell5 (Oct 16, 2009)

Hello
Could you tell me what code you would use for perianal biopsy mapping for Bowen's disease.  
Thanks
RWR


----------



## lavanyamohan (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi,
Bowen's disease is squamous cell carcinoma-in-situ.
Term "mapping" is generally used for Moh's surgical techniques.
May try CPT codes-17260-17268 for destruction of malignannt lesions.

Regards,
Lavanya Mohan


----------

